
Caching Tutorial - MrBra
https://www.mnot.net/cache_docs/
======
throwbsidbdk
Just noticed this article is 3 yrs old which is probably why some of the
advice seems out of date. Needs a section on http2/spdy

------
puppetmaster3
As they point out: Don't use SSL.

Also it's slower (despite marketing) and takes up more resources.

~~~
throwbsidbdk
Http2 fixes the speed issue and generally requires HTTPS, Eventually all http
will be encrypted.

Unfortunately some big names are dragging their feet implelenting http2 in
servers, even though most clients already support it.

------
vardump
Suggestion: change title to HTTP (or Web) Caching Tutorial.

~~~
MrBra
Eh, too late, maybe admins can help?

